# Q for those that make their own cage sets / hammocks..



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section... I made my first cage set a couple weeks ago (I'll try to upload pics tonight when I get home), most of my set went ok (2 corner hammocks, square hammock, lg. rectangle hammock, and tube), but I had issues with the pagoda hammock. In particular, sewing the levels together.. The fabric seemed too thick and I couldn't figure out how to position it on the sewing machine so that it would sew two levels together but not get anything else. I ended up having to hand-sew the levels together and after washing, had to do some repair work on those areas.

If anyone has tips about this, that would be great! The pagodas are my rats' favorites and I'd love to make them multiples, but hand sewing so much makes them tedious.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I use a little plastic thing. I am not sure what it is called but one brand is called a Jean-a-ma-jig. I found these instructions on their website. 1.Press and pin jean hems. 2.Begin stitching - stopping 3/4 inch before thick seam. With needle in down position - raise presser foot. 3.From back of presser foot - slide Jean-a-ma-jig up to thick seam allowance - lower presser foot. 4.Slowly stitch across seam and off jean-a-ma-jig. With needle in down position - raise presser foot and remove Jean-a-ma-jig. 5.Move Jean-a-ma-jig to front of presser foot. 6.Lower presser foot and continue stitching onto Jean-a-ma-jig. 7.Stop when completely on Jean-a-ma-jig and lower needle into fabric. Raise presser foot and remove jean-a-ma-jig. Continue sewing......It helps get over tough seams and it should also help for what your doing. PS I gotta make one of those pagadona hammocks! They look cool!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Usually what I do is I try to pick fabric that is not so thick. My hairless rats enjoy the thick fabric on the inside because it keeps them warm. So what I do is I sow a nice patterned, thinner, cotton fabric on the outside, and on the inside I have a slightly thicker, yet still thin, fuzzy fabric.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I use patterned flannel on the outside and a nice solid colored fleece on the inside that isnt terribly thick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
I have ordered sets that are fleece on both sides and appear to be machine-sewed to attach the different hammock layers.. This is why I assumed that I was doing something wrong for it to not work on a standard sewing machine. I will have to try trimming my seam allowances more and see if that helps things too. I'll also try getting some nice patterned cotton or flannel and pair that with the fleece. I kinda went crazy buying tons of pretty fleece a few months back when I got my sewing machine, so I have to try to use it all up before I have room to store more fabric. 

Here's pics of the set I made, sorry for the bad lighting.
The set (2 corner hammocks, 1 square flat, 1 long flat, 1 (poorly made) tube, and 1 pagoda
 

In their cage


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Really, really nice. I love that fabric and it looks great in the cage.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! They don't look that great on closer inspection, but seem to be getting the job done. I have SO much fleece I need to use up, I'm sure I'll have like 10 cage sets when I'm all done.


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

Something I've decided to try is using flannel as the outer layer, with a solid coloured fleece as the soft inside. You could also try a cotton print to cut own on thickness.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

artgecko said:


> In their cage


Might I ask where you got those chain links? They're adorable


----------



## aem3055 (May 1, 2014)

They look great!!!!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks again for the comments and input! I have to figure out the tension on my machine before I do any more sets... I keep breaking thread :/ Guess I should've paid more attention in home ec class when we did sewing. 

I purchased some hammocks from the little red lady bug and she sells them with the hammock sets or you can buy from her separately. Here's a link to some on amazon, but I'm sure you can find them elsewhere. Be warned though, they do stretch over time and I can't use them in my girls' cage as they are fairly soft and they will chew them. They boys leave them alone so I can use them in their cage.


----------

